# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Mi imagen preferida del año 2011

## jlois

Voy a iniciar este hilo para que si quereis, cada cual pueda elegir aquella imagen que le haya parecido una de las más interesantes , entre las que se pudieran haber hecho a lo largo de este año 2011 , al que aún le quedan unos días para acabar. Quizás no deje de ser una tontería, porque a buen seguro todos tenemos muchas imágenes y todos podemos tener problemas a la hora de elegir una. Comenzaré mostrando la mía...jejeje. 

Quizás he podido elegir entre muchas opciones , porque ha sido un año en el que he descubierto muchos y fantásticos lugares, un año en el que he podido ver presas majestuosas y otras no tanto pero con su importancia también. Pero la imagen que os quiero ofrecer como mi preferida de este año es...

...esta...



Se trata del Pico del Fraile, en Orduña y me encanta por muchos motivos, pero quizás por el matiz de la roca fracturada en ese paisaje que en la realidad , es uno de los parajes más espectaculares de esta tierra vasca.

http://www.minube.com/rincon/pico-del-fraile-a53247

Además...se halla bastante cerca de este otro fantástico lugar...

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...hlight=nervion

En fin, esta es mi propuesta de mi imagen preferida, ya veis que no tiene mucho que ver con los embalses, pero si llegais a visitar esta zona, llegareis a entender como el agua tiene o mejor dicho, ha tenido mucho que ver en esta curiosa formación rocosa.

----------


## REEGE

Una gran idea amigo Jlois...
Sin duda para mi la imagén más impactante de éste año que nos abandona ha sido *el gran canal de Venecia*.
No me imaginaba algo semejante...
IMPRESIONANTE...

----------


## sergi1907

Muy buena idea Jose Luis :Smile: 

Este año he tenido la suerte de conocer lugares preciosos pero he escogido esta imagen de la presa de Susqueda ya que llevaba dos años intentando ir y, unas veces por trabajo y otras por algún típico problemilla de salud de los peques, había tenido que ir aplazando, Además tuve la gran suerte de ver desembalsar.



Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pedazo de formación rocosa Jose Luis, la podríamos llamar la "esfinge" de España... sólo le faltan las orejillas a la roca de la derecha  :Big Grin: 

Bueno... me cuesta quedarme con una imagen, pero sin duda, una de las vistas más impresionantes que he tenido este año, ha sido estar a los pies la presa de Iznájar, una impresionante mole de hormigón de 100 metros de altura. 

La foto no hace justicia a la realidad. Desde arriba impresiona, desde abajo... aco**na:

----------


## FEDE

Estupenda idea amigo José Luis  :Smile: 

Son muchas las imagenes que he tomado este año que esta terminando y muchas las vistas que me han impresionado, aquí os dejo está del embalse de Fabrèges, en el valle de Ossau y el pico de Midi d'Ossau una vista que me impresiono bastante.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Yo os dejare dos fotos, en vez de una, porque no sabía cual de las dos elegir:
Primero una de las fuentes del Marques, la pongo porque me encanto este sitio que descubrí este pasado verano:




Y como no... una foto del Cenajo en febrero de este año que se acaba, al 77%:






Un saludo, y esas son mis fotos preferidas.
Feliz Año Nuevo 2012

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo también he hecho un montón de fotos, pero no me decido en tres de ellas:

Arcus cazado por mí en Marzo o por ahí...


Como no...


Vistas, subiendo al Torcal.

----------


## tescelma

Ha sido dificil elegir una foto, pero bueno al final me he quedado con esta. La verdad, pensé que saldría un churro al tomarla a contraluz, pero salió mejor de lo esperado.

----------


## Luján

Yo creo que me quedo con estas:

Luna el primer día que estuvo con nosotros (tenía un mes y tres semanas), y


Pasándoselo en grande en su primera visita a la nieve, ya con 10 meses y medio

----------


## jlois

> Ha sido dificil elegir una foto, pero bueno al final me he quedado con esta. La verdad, pensé que saldría un churro al tomarla a contraluz, pero salió mejor de lo esperado.



Espectacular este paisaje, amigo Tescelma, donde se encuentra??

----------


## perdiguera

La mía es muy particular.
Es la primera foto de mi nieto.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdigera esa es la mejor foto del año seguro, aprovecho para darte la enhorabuena,¡ que regalo de los reyes !
Un abrazo compañero.

----------


## perdiguera

> Perdigera esa es la mejor foto del año seguro, aprovecho para darte la enhorabuena,¡ que regalo de los reyes !
> Un abrazo compañero.


Gracias frfmfrfm, los reyes vinieron con retraso ya que nació el 25 de febrero, ahora ya tiene 10 meses.
Un abrazo.

----------


## tescelma

> Espectacular este paisaje, amigo Tescelma, donde se encuentra??


El puente que se ve cruza el embalse de Ricobayo, pero en el ramal del río Aliste. La carretra es la que une las localidades Zamoranas de Carbajales de Alba y Fonfría. La foto está tomada desde un lugar conocido por "Peña Valdoradas".

----------


## ben-amar

Gran idea esta, opino que las fotos del año son la de Luna a los pies de Lujan y, la primera con diferencia, la del nieto de Perdiguera.
Yo aporto otras 3 a la coleccion:
1ª.- apertura de uno de los desagues de fondo de Iznajar, visto desde detras y tan solo abierto un 10 %.



2ª.- junta de dilatacion de Iznajar, una buena grieta que va por todo lo ancho de la presa y desde sus cimientos hasta arriba.



3ª.- Impresionante esta pared, muro de la presa de Quentar.

----------


## aberroncho

Buenas fotos se están viendo en esta especie de resumen del 2011. Aunque todas son muy buenas, yo me quedo con la de perdiguera por lo que supone una nueva vida que viene al mundo y además lo hace abuelo, que eso son palabras mayores.
Yo voy a poner una de un paisaje que me dejó marcado y desde un sitio que vas girando 360º y las vistas son maravillosas. La foto está hecha desde el mirador del Fitu a 600 mts de altitud, en Asturias y se pueden ver los Picos de Europa con esas nubes bajas.

----------

